# Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht



## Pizzatoni (16. November 2010)

*Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

Hallo,
ich bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einem Notebook für maximal 400 Euro. Ich möchte es hauptsächlich zum Surfen im Internet und für ein paar Office Anwendungen nutzen, doch gelegentlich würde ich auch mal gerne ein kleines Spiel spielen (wie z.B. CoD2 oder so). Der Display (am besten wäre matt) sollte nicht kleiner als 13" sein und der Akku sollte möglichst lang halten 
Wenn es preislich noch geht, dann wäre mir natürlich eine Dual-Core-CPU am liebsten (vllt. 2x1,6/1,8 Ghz oder so).Bluetooth wäre wegen anderen Mobilen Geräten (wie beispielsweise meines Handys) von Vorteil.
Ich habe mich jetzt schon auf verschiedenen Internetseiten umgeschaut, doch leider noch nicht das richtige gefunden und hoffe jetzt, dass ihr mir hierbei helfen könnt 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Pizzatoni


----------



## Tenshou (16. November 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

Wie wäre es hiermit?
ALTERNATE - NOTEBOOK - Notebook - Acer - Acer Extensa 5635ZG-451G25Mnkk
sollte deinen Ansprüchen genügen.


----------



## Pizzatoni (16. November 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

@Tenshou
Weißt du vllt. ob das Notebook einen Dualcore-Prozessor hat, denn auf manchen Internetseiten steht was von 2x2,3 und auf anderen einfach nur 2,3Ghz. Desweiteren würde mich interessieren, ob man an der Grafik noch was machen kann (evtl. zusätzlich andere Grafikkarte kaufen und die dann einbauen), denn dann wäre es echt perfekt 
EDIT: Kann ich auf den Laptop eigentlich auch durch Formatieren Windows draufmachen oder klappt das von den Treibern her nicht?

@all
Wer kann mir sonst noch Notebooks, meinen Anforderungen entsprechend, vorschlagen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Pizzatoni


----------



## Tenshou (16. November 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

Ist Dual-Core. Da steht: Anzahl Prozessorkerne        2
Die Grafik sitzt auf einem MMX-Modul und kann ausgetauscht werden, es wäre aber schwer diese Teile zu bekommen und sie sind sehr, sehr teuer.

Habe ein ziemlich gutes NB gefunden mit Bluetooth gefunden:
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/876435/HP-625-WT148EAWT149EA-NOTEBOOK-156/0413034


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (16. November 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

400€ ist schon sehr Knapp bemessen, mit Spielen darauf wird wohl eher nichts werden.
Solltest lieber etwas warten und zweihundert Euro drauflegen und etwas vernünftiges kaufen, denn mit einem 400€ Gerät wirst du mit Sicherheit nicht glücklich.

Aber ich würde bei > Geizhals < vorbei schauen, denn dort findest du mit Sicherheit eher was.


----------



## Tenshou (16. November 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

Ein Blick bei Geizhals lohnt immer 
Wenn du mit Linux klarkommst wäre dieser hier etwas für dich:
HP COMPAQ 625 NOTEBOOK 39,6cm (15,6") WT146EA im Conrad Online Shop


----------



## Pizzatoni (16. November 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

Naja ich möchte ja den Laptop nur abundzu mal zum Spielen nehmen und net gleich die neusten Spiele spielen xD
Wie oben bereits geschrieben soll er hauptsächlich fürs Internet und Office Anwendungen benutzt werden.

Seh ich das eigentlich richtig, dass zwischen den beiden o.g. Laptop (HP COMPAQ 625 NOTEBOOK 39,6cm (15,6") WT146EA im Conrad Online Shop   und   HP COMPAQ 625 NOTEBOOK 39,6cm (15,6") WT148EA im Conrad Online Shop) nur das Betriebssystem anders ist?


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Pizzatoni


----------



## Tenshou (16. November 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

Nein, der mit Linux hat 4096MB RAM und einen anderen Prozessor.


----------



## Pizzatoni (16. November 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

Weißt du vllt. auch, ob der Linux Laptop von der Leistung her besser ist als der andere?


----------



## Tenshou (16. November 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

Linux ist ein Freeware Betreibssystem. Ich habe es sleber mal ausprobiert-auf Desktop PC.
Es war meiner Meinung nach kein bisschen langsamer als Windows und es hat auch schneller geladen.
Für Linux brauchst du einen Imulator, der Windows imuliert damit du spielen kannst. Ist aber alles kostenlos. Die Oberfläche von Linux ist sehr vielseitig und nicht schwer zu bedienen, wie machne Leute meinen.


----------



## Pizzatoni (16. November 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

Ja das weiß ich. Ich habe Ubuntu als virtuelle Maschine auf meinem Desktop PC 
Aber ich hatte das jetzt eigentlich anders gemeint - und zwar, ob der Linux Laptop leistungsmäßig (von der Hardware her) besser/schneller ist?


----------



## Tenshou (16. November 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

Ja, er ist besser. Er hat doppelt soviel RAM und einen Dual-Core.
Der Linux hat auch noch doppelt soviel Festplattenspeicher.


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

Die frage wäre halt, welche Spiele da laufen sollen. Wie oft man spielt, ist egal, aber wenn es ein Spiel neuer als ca. 2006/07 ist, dann wird es wohl nix, außer es ist ein lowbudget-Knobelgame oder so was.


----------



## Tenshou (16. November 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

Er will ab und zu mal COD2 zocken. Dafür reicht ein 1400 MHz CPU und 512 MB RAM und eine Radeon 9200.


----------



## Pizzatoni (16. November 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

@Tenshou
Dann wird die Linux Version vermutlich der bessere Notebook sein 

@Herbboy
Wie weiter oben bereits geschrieben, möcht ich zum Beispiel mal ne Runde CoD2 spielen oder ähnliches...aber das dürfte der Laptop doch packen oder?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Pizzatoni


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

also, die "Karte" ist kaum besser als ein INtel 4500. Da geht es REIN von der Leistung her - was aber sein kann ist, dass es wegen den Treibern Probleme gibt, da die 4200 kein "richtiger" separater Grafikchip ist, sondern auch nur ein onboard-chip.


----------



## Pizzatoni (16. November 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

Ok, dann erstmal danke an euch 
Ich werde demnächst mal zum MM oder so gehen und mich dort auch informieren 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Pizzatoni


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

ALso, wenn ich bei MM online suche (da gibt es auch Notebooks zum bestellen), gibt es da nix unter 400€ in 14-17 Zoll...


----------



## Pizzatoni (17. November 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

Ja stimmt 

Naja aber vllt. gibt es ja irgendein Sonderangebot im nächsten MM...werde mich trotzdem mal überall umschaun


----------



## Pizzatoni (17. November 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

Jetzt habe ich mir was anderes überlegt...und zwar ob es nicht sinnvoll wäre (preislich gesehen), den Notebook in Einzelteilen zu kaufen und dann zusammenzubauen?


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

Gibt es nicht. Da ist die Nachfrage so gering, dass die Einzelteile sehr teuer sind. Einzelteile preiswert, da kommen nur die Hersteller dran, wenn sie die damit zusammengebauten Modelle dann auch massenhaft verkaufen. Dazu kommt ja noch, dass bei jedem Modell die Anschlüsse woanders sitzen und es daher keinen mainboardstandard gibt, die Kühlung muss durchdacht werden usw usw. - das ist viel komplizierter als bei PCs, eben hauptsäclich wegen des Platzmangels.

Es gibt 2-3 größere Firmen, bei denen man aus nem Grundgerüst/modell einzelne Teile individuell bestimmen kann, aber die sind dann auch nicht preiswerter als fertige Notebooks. Meist steht da auch schon alles technische fest bis auf die GENAUE Wahl der CPU, RAM Größe und manchmal hat man die Wahl zwischen 2-3 Grafikkarten. UNd so was wie WLAN und Bluetooth kann man halt noch selber bestimmen.


----------



## Pizzatoni (17. November 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

Hm...ich möchte jetzt doch lieber einen Laptop, den ich hauptsächlich fürs Internet und Office nutzen kann und für Spiele überhaupt nicht   (sorry, dass das jetzt vielleicht etwas enttäuschend für euch ist, aber irgendwie scheint man so einen "Allrounder" in der Preisklasse nicht richtig zu bekommen). 
Also erneut die Frage: Welchen Notebook würdet ihr mir jetzt empfehlen?
WICHTIG: Er darf ....

- nicht mehr als 400Euro kosten (weniger wäre natürlich gut)
- soll leicht sein
- nicht zu groß aber auch nicht zu klein (also Minimum 13" und Maximum 14-15")
- Der Akku soll ziemlich lang halten
- DualCore wäre wahrscheinlich angebracht, da ich mehrere Programme gleichzeitig geöffnet habe (ICQ, Skype, Firefox, Word etc.)
- DVD Laufwerk (Bluray wird bei dem Preis nicht möglich sein ^^)
- USB Anschlüsse
- Aschluss für Beamer sollte vorhanden sein
- Display am besten matt und hohe Auflösung
- Er sollte außerdem möglichst flach sein (-> Mobilität)
- Stromsparende CPU (wegen dem Akku)
- gutes Touchpad
- Bluetooth
- WLAN (hat aber sowieso jeder 

______________________

Hoffe, dass ihr mir da nochmal helfen könnt, den passenden zu finden 


Gruß und Danke schonmal,

Pizzatoni


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*



Pizzatoni schrieb:


> Hm...ich möchte jetzt doch lieber einen Laptop, den ich hauptsächlich fürs Internet und Office nutzen kann und für Spiele überhaupt nicht   (sorry, dass das jetzt vielleicht etwas enttäuschend für euch ist, aber irgendwie scheint man so einen "Allrounder" in der Preisklasse nicht richtig zu bekommen).
> Also erneut die Frage: Welchen Notebook würdet ihr mir jetzt empfehlen?
> WICHTIG: Er darf ....
> 
> ...



du verlagst hier ja quasi nach einem notebook der preisklasse 700+.
mattes display ist in der klasse unter700 echt ne seltenheit. da musste du schon was drauflegen damit alles was du willst abgedecktwird.
das ist ja n witz für 400 euro so viel zu verlangen.
schau dich da mal nach nem netbook um.
selbst asus eepc mit dual core und ion 2 gfk kostet mehr als 400


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

Das hier könnte passen: Notebooks > HP/COMPAQ > Preis-Knaller! > HP 625 WS834EA *ATI RADEON* bei notebooksbilliger.de  Dualcore, bis 4Std Akku, DVD-LW, Bluetooth, 2.5kg, USB natürlich auch... und sogar mattes Display, da haste echt Glück...

Ist also o.k, wenn Du Dinge wie "GUTES XY" weglässt. Das geht es einfach nicht, dass es für nur 400€ dann auch noch Qualität wie bei >1000€ Businessbooks gibt. Vor nem Jahr hätte man sich noch mit Lachkrämpfen verabschiedet, wenn man überhaupt auch nur für unter 400€ was mit nem Dualcore verlangt hätte


----------



## Pizzatoni (17. November 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

@BlackMaster1990
Ok wenn das so ist, dann verzichte ich auf ein mattes Display...

@Herbboy
Mir ist klar, dass bei einem 400Euro Teil nicht alles gut sein kann, sonst wäre es ja net so günstig  
Der Notebook ist schon gut geeignet für mich, doch wäre mir ein etwas kleinerer lieber.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Pizzatoni


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

So was gibt's nicht in kleiner. in 13 bis 14 Zoll gibt es überhaupt nur 2 Modelle, die aktuell ggf. verfügbar sind - egal welche Zusatzfeatures Du da noch ausklammerst. Und beide haben kein optisches Laufwerk:

Wortmann Magic Mobile 1300 Greenline, Celeron ULV743 1.30GHz, 2048MB, 160GB, Windows 7 Home Premium (1220026) | Geizhals.at Deutschland und Archos 13 PC (501530) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Pizzatoni (17. November 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

hm...ok
Was haltet ihr denn von dem Notebook?
Notebooks > Business > LENOVO ThinkPad Edge 13 Dual-Core bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*



Pizzatoni schrieb:


> hm...ok
> Was haltet ihr denn von dem Notebook?
> Notebooks > Business > LENOVO ThinkPad Edge 13 Dual-Core bei notebooksbilliger.de



ich hab ein nachfolger modell mit intel i3 380um. das modell ist stärker und ausdauernder  als die amd/ati versionen....
leg 200euro mehr drauf und du hast n besseren prozessor, mehr arbeitsspeicher und lägnere akku laufzeit.


----------



## Pizzatoni (17. November 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*



BlackMaster1990 schrieb:


> ich hab ein nachfolger modell mit intel i3 380um. das modell ist stärker und ausdauernder  als die amd/ati versionen....
> leg 200euro mehr drauf und du hast n besseren prozessor, mehr arbeitsspeicher und lägnere akku laufzeit.



Aber für das, wozu ich den Laptop brauche, müsste der o.g. doch genügen oder?


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

joar an sich dürfte er halten. intel modelle haben insgesamt ein besseres energiemanagement. zumidnest laut test. hab noch keinen mit einem amd getroffen. ich komme mit meinem so um die 6 std mit einer akkulaufzeit rum. wenn ich eine virtuelle maschine betreibe dann 5.
aber dürfte für deine sachen genügen.


----------



## Pizzatoni (17. November 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

Gut...vllt. kauf ich mir ja dann in ein oder zwei Jahren mal einen neuen 


Hat schon jemand mit dem Lenovo ThinkPad Edge 13 Erfahrung und kann mir davon berichten?


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Pizzatoni


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*



Pizzatoni schrieb:


> Gut...vllt. kauf ich mir ja dann in ein oder zwei Jahren mal einen neuen
> 
> 
> Hat schon jemand mit dem Lenovo ThinkPad Edge 13 Erfahrung und kann mir davon berichten?
> ...



xD xD
haha
hast du mir nicht zugehört?
ich hab das teil mit intel cpu. falls dich das interessiert, dann kannst du mal bei notebookchek.de im forum für lenovo gucken


----------



## Pizzatoni (17. November 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

Oha o.Ô
Irgendwie habe ich beim Schreiben deinen alten Beitrag gelesen...jetzt seh ich grad was du mir eigentlich geschrieben hattest xD

Ja ok ich werd mal morgen bei notebookcheck lesen


----------



## Caspar (19. November 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

Ganz ehrlich, der Vorschlag von Herbboy sieht wirklich gut aus. Hätte meine Freundin nicht schon vor ein paar Monaten etwas haben wollen, hätte ich den vermutlich gekauft. ^^ Herbboys Vorschläge sind auch immer schwer zu toppen...


----------



## Pizzatoni (20. November 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

@Caspar
Ja ich finde den Laptop auch ganz toll, allerdings stört mich es etwas, dass dieser nur einen Lautsprecher hat und sich dadurch der Ton angeblich nicht besonders toll anhören soll ... :/

Jetzt stehe ich vor der Entscheidung, ob ich den HP 625 oder Acer 5635z nehmen soll? Scheinen beides tolle Notebooks zu sein, doch wie bereits oben geschrieben ist bei dem HP eben nur ein Lautsprecher (was schon ziemlich stört) und beim Acer nur eine Akkulaufzeit von 2,5 Stunden. Welchen würdet ihr mir jetzt empfehlen?


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Pizzatoni


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

mein Gott, das Ding kostet 400€ - kauf Dir halt ein paar kopfhörer füür nen Zwanni, wenn Du auch noch guten Ton haben willst.   "Gut" sind die lautpsrecher auch bei anderen in der Preisklasse nicht.

Musst selber wissen, ob Dir dann der Ton auch ohne Kopfhörer wichtiegr ist als der Akku.


----------



## Pizzatoni (20. November 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

Ja ok, da hast du auch wieder recht 

Welche Version des Laptops würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen ( Notebooks > ACER > Extensa > Acer Extensa 5635Z *ACER-EINSTIEG* bei notebooksbilliger.de )? Die Hardware ist ja doch unterschiedlich und ich wüsste gerne welcher von der Hardware her gesehen der beste wäre? (Betriebssystem ist egal)


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Pizzatoni


----------



## msimpr (20. November 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

Lenovo ist ganz gut


----------



## Pizzatoni (20. November 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

Ich mein von den Laptop, die auf der verlinkten Seite zu sehen sind?


----------



## Pizzatoni (21. November 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

Welche der hier zu sehenden Notebooks ist denn von der Hardware her, der beste? Festplattenspeicher ist mir übrigens egal  


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Pizzatoni


----------



## Caspar (21. November 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

Hast doch schon die Empfehlung bekommen! ^^ Jo, Notebook-Lautsprecher kannste alle in die Tonne treten. Da trage lieber immer noch nen Mono-Lautsprecher mit dir rum, am praktischsten sind wegen Mobilität trotzdem noch Kopfhörer! ^^


----------



## Pizzatoni (21. November 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

Ja, aber ich hatte auch gesagt, dass ich nur maximal 400 Euro ausgebe und da gibt es jetzt für etwas mehr anscheinend sogar einen besseren Prozessor und jetzt bin ich am überlegen, ob ich den Notebook dann nehmen sollte, obwohl er ein bisschen mehr kostet? 

Weiß jemand, ob man die Lüfter von dem Notebook austauschen kann, so dass dieses nicht so laut ist? (Habe nämlich von verschiedenen Leuten gelesen, dass der Notebook doch ziemlich laut sein soll)


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Pizzatoni


----------



## Pizzatoni (23. November 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

.....


----------



## Pizzatoni (24. November 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

Was haltet ihr eigentlich vom HP620 und vom A530 Notebook?
Die drei Notebooks scheinen ja alle ziemlich gleich gut zu sein...ich weiß jetzt leider nicht welchen ich von den drei Stück nehmen soll? 
Was meint ihr?


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Pizzatoni


----------



## Autokiller677 (24. November 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

Also Lüfter tauschen beim Notebook geht für Laien nicht. Wenn du viel Ahnung hast und sehr gut Basteln kannst, kannst du es ausprobieren, musst aber vorher die Kühlung durchrechnen ob das dann immer noch passt. Alles in allem nicht empfehlenswert.
Laut liegt tlw. einfach auch an der Preisklasse, da eine hochwertige und leise Kühlung auch viel kostet.


----------



## Pizzatoni (25. November 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

@ Autokiller667

Hast du vllt. Erfahrung mit dem HP 620, bzw. kennst Du jemanden, der einen solchen besitzt? 
Mich würde mal interessieren, wie es bei dem mit der Lautstärke aussieht...der soll ja leistungsmäßig ein Stück besser als der 625 sein, jedoch befürchte ich dadurch auch einen lauteren Lüfter!?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Pizzatoni


----------



## magnus1982 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Das hier könnte passen: Notebooks > HP/COMPAQ > Preis-Knaller! > HP 625 WS834EA *ATI RADEON* bei notebooksbilliger.de  Dualcore, bis 4Std Akku, DVD-LW, Bluetooth, 2.5kg, USB natürlich auch... und sogar mattes Display, da haste echt Glück...
> 
> Ist also o.k, wenn Du Dinge wie "GUTES XY" weglässt. Das geht es einfach nicht, dass es für nur 400€ dann auch noch Qualität wie bei >1000€ Businessbooks gibt. Vor nem Jahr hätte man sich noch mit Lachkrämpfen verabschiedet, wenn man überhaupt auch nur für unter 400€ was mit nem Dualcore verlangt hätte




Moin

suche auch grade ein Notebook für 400€,aber für eine Bekannte. Das HP schaut sich echt gut an. Es sollte doch ohne Probleme Win 7 drauf laufen oder?
Weil meine Bekannte auf Windows arbeiten will/muss.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

ja, klar geht auch win7, das HP 625 gibt es auch in vielen Varianten, auch ein quasi identisches mit win7 inklusive für 400€: Notebooks > HP/COMPAQ > Preis-Knaller! > HP 625 WT144EA *WIN-7-Highlight* bei notebooksbilliger.de

Oder das hier von Lenovo: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/lenovo+b550+core+2+duo+knaller
Oder Acer http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/acer+extensa+5635z+2gb+320gb+platte+win+7


----------



## magnus1982 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*



Herbboy schrieb:


> ja, klar geht auch win7, das HP 625 gibt es auch in vielen Varianten, auch ein quasi identisches mit win7 inklusive für 400€: Notebooks > HP/COMPAQ > Preis-Knaller! > HP 625 WT144EA *WIN-7-Highlight* bei notebooksbilliger.de
> 
> Oder das hier von Lenovo: Notebooks > IBM/LENOVO > Home Notebooks > LENOVO B550 *CORE 2 DUO KNALLER* bei notebooksbilliger.de
> Oder Acer Notebooks > ACER > Sondermodelle > Acer Extensa 5635Z *2GB, 320GB Platte, WIN 7* bei notebooksbilliger.de




Jo,cool. Denke das Lenovo ist doch ne gute Wahl. Qualitativ gesehen.
Als Einsteiger Notebook denke ich völlig ausreichend.

Danke

mfg Matze


----------



## Pizzatoni (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

So nach langen hin und her habe ich mich nun entschieden ein gebrauchtes Thinkpad bei diesem Onlineladen zu kaufen und preislich bin ich bereit nun noch einen 100ter draufzulegen (also 500Euro max.). Welches von den Notebooks würdet ihr mir empfehlen? 
Ich dachte an das hier: Ralf Scharbert Notebooks & Zubehör

Die Festplattenkapazität ist mir ziemlich egal, weil ich eine SSD einbauen möchte. Viel wichtiger ist es mir, dass das Notebook eine leuchtende Tastatur besitzt und auch einen 16:9 oder 16:10 Bildschirm, aber bitte keinen 4:3.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Pizzatoni


PS: Mir ist immernoch die Lautstärke besonders wichtig - lieber ein bisschen schwächerer Prozessor und dafür leise!


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

Ralf Scharbert Notebooks & Zubehör

finde das eig ziemlich gut.
aber du musst bei den thinkpads daran denken, dass das ein thinklight ist und keine tastaturbeleuchtung a la macbook ist.
das ist eine led lampe die neben der webcam falls die vorhanden ist, und runterleuchtet.
die taugt auch echt viel, aber halt andere funktionsweise


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

dieser dürfte auch interessant sein

Ralf Scharbert Notebooks & Zubehör


----------



## Pizzatoni (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, dann habe ich aber bereits einmal ein Thinkpad mit "Tastaturbeleuchtung" wie beim Macbook gesehen?!
Solch eine Beleuchtung wäre mir eigentlich am liebsten


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*



Pizzatoni schrieb:


> wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, dann habe ich aber bereits einmal ein Thinkpad mit "Tastaturbeleuchtung" wie beim Macbook gesehen?!
> Solch eine Beleuchtung wäre mir eigentlich am liebsten



könnte die z-serie sein.....bin mir aber nich sicher...könnte hinhauen


----------



## Pizzatoni (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

scheint es aber leider nicht in der Preisklasse gebraucht zu geben


----------



## r!pw3 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

Hi, was haltet ihr hiervon: Samsung r530 Nolan 
Notebooks > SAMSUNG > R- und E-Sere > Samsung R530 T4500 Nolan bei notebooksbilliger.de

Bin zufällig auf diesen Threat gestossen und bin auch zufällig gerade auf der Suche nach einem günstigen Notebook. Und das Samsung hört sich sehr vielversprechend an. Ist nen bisschen teurer aber im test hats nen guten Eindruck gemacht ( link: Test Samsung R530 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests )


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

Das Samsung ist solide, hat halt zwar ne "alte" CPU, aber das ist ja egal, es kommt auf die Leistung an.


----------



## Pizzatoni (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

Welches der folgenden Notebooks würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen?
Lenovo SL510 , T60 , T61 (die Thinkpads würde ich dann gebraucht kaufen  )


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

das sl510 kannst du neu kaufen, aber die komponenten sind meines wissens nach nicht so leistungsfähig wie ein t61...
aber die kommt du nur gebraucht
hab dir glaub ich einen link hier reingepostet


----------



## Pizzatoni (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

Ja hast, du hast mir bereits einen Link zu Ralf Schabert geschickt, bei welchem ich das Notebook auch gerne erwerben möchte, weil ich dort 24Monate Gewährleistung bekomme 
Also du würdest zum T61 tendieren? (oder gibts da vielleicht noch andere Thinkpads in der Preisklasse, die leistungsmäßig noch besser sind? -> natürlich gebraucht  )?


----------



## cyberjack9 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

bei MSI gibt es einige Notebooks bis 400 €, hier
eine Übersicht
MSI


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

glaub das ist schon das beste was zu von der seite in dem preissegment finden kannst.
hab ir aber deb rest nicht so genau angeguckt, aber das ist schon echt fein.
haben mehrere bei mir ander uni und die klagen über nichts.
aber jeder der ein thinkpad hat, weiß warum er sich dafür entschieden hat und nicht für zb macbook oder so


----------



## Pizzatoni (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

Naja ich habe mir jetzt mal ein Vostro 3500 gekauft und mal schauen, wie das mit der Lautstärke ist ^^


----------



## pantherUT (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Notebook für maximal 400Euro gesucht*

Ich such auch gerade ein Notebook bis 400 € für 2 Freunde. Gedachte ist es hauptsächlich zum Musik hören, Filme ansehen (DVD Laufwerk reicht aus), Internet surfen und für gemütliche LAN Partys. Wobei wir eigentlich nur Trackmania Nations Forever, Counter-Strike Source, Age of Empires 3 und so ältere Spiele zocken.

Wäre dies ein passendes Gerät?
0% Finanzierung > Notebooks > LENOVO B560 512MB NVIDIA, 4GB RAM, 500GB PLATTE bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------

